# IEM required for a budget of about 2000/-



## Ronnie11 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys...so i need a in ear earphones for my phone and sometimes for my computer. I am not looking for bass heavy earphones.Clarity is the most important part along with good noise isolation. Also looking for a good quality build as my previous soundmagic gave away after 2 years. Willing to extend till 2500 if it gives me better options. Usually listen to Rock/trance/jazz/indie etc


----------



## sandynator (Dec 5, 2013)

Check out

Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 @ 2800 INR. Check if there are any offers. I got mine @2230 in diwali discount offer.

If you can extend the budget then Vsonic VSD1/S  is best option around $46
VSD1, Lend Me Ur Ears


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, I'm afraid that you are going to get a clarity based earphones at this budget. If you can up your budget by 1k more so you can get VSonic VC02 from hifinage.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

What are the best and cheap head phones for gaming?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 5, 2013)

^depends on your budget...
Cheapest ~ worst too

but I think philips' sub 300 bucks headphones is answer of this


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the response..first of all..isn't signature that wooden earphones..How are they?Where is it available??

I have heard of VSonic for a year or two.Is it even available in India??Any online stores in India i could purchase??How is the clarity?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 5, 2013)

Visit proaudiohome.com for c12

&

hifinage.com for vsonic's

Vsd1 is best option for you if you can spend 3500 inr


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2013)

cant go above 3000 now...never used this site hifinage.com.Any one has any experience in dealing with this website?How is it?Also what are the modes of payment

this hifinage has some weird RMA policy.Also all their items are exclusive of taxes..so the vsonic VC02 with taxes is going to 3200+...that is out of my budget


----------



## sandynator (Dec 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> cant go above 3000 now...never used this site hifinage.com.Any one has any experience in dealing with this website?How is it?Also what are the modes of payment
> 
> this hifinage has some weird RMA policy.Also all their items are exclusive of taxes..so the vsonic VC02 with taxes is going to 3200+...that is out of my budget



First of all sorry I did not read it correctly.

 Forget  C12 & VSD1 as they are bass heavy. 

VSD1S is slightly mid forward. 

Vsonic R02 Silver & VC02 is best bet for you.

Other option will be Soundmagic E30 around 2500 but isolation is poor.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2013)

@sandynator..vsonic vc02 with taxes is going above 3200..and are hifinage the only dealers here??Never dealt with them and their policies look weird.I have used SM PL30 before.Good earphones but faced quality issues after almost 2 years. Are there any other dealers for vsonic.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> @sandynator..vsonic vc02 with taxes is going above 3200..and are hifinage the only dealers here??Never dealt with them and their policies look weird.I have used SM PL30 before.Good earphones but faced quality issues after almost 2 years. Are there any other dealers for vsonic.



Yes, Hifinage is the only dealer for the vsonics in India. 

What kind of weirdness have you found in their policies?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> @sandynator..vsonic vc02 with taxes is going above 3200..and are hifinage the only dealers here??Never dealt with them and their policies look weird.I have used SM PL30 before.Good earphones but faced quality issues after almost 2 years. Are there any other dealers for vsonic.



Hifinage is only dealer wherein you can get Vsonics with warranty in India.
They are genuine. I may be buying from them in a month or two. They do not show the final pricing upfront but I guess their site have improved now. 

You can get it from lendmeurears.com Or mp4nation.net if you are comfortable but I guess there is hardly an price difference now.

Else get soundmagic E30 & be happy but its quite pricey now. proaudiohome is going to stock it & they are know for competitive prices

BTW can get pl30 again if you want from proaudiohome @1190. 

Visit them at navi mumbai for auditioning diff. brands if you can.
If you are from western suburb then we can meet up if you want to audition Signature Acoustics C12.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2013)

@high fidelity - The weird policies  in terms on RMA or DOA
@sandynator - Do you have any previous experience of dealing with hifinage??How were they to deal with?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 6, 2013)

No experience with hifinage


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> @high fidelity - The weird policies  in terms on RMA or DOA



like?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2013)

sandynator said:


> No experience with hifinage



ahh ok thanks...will try it out



High-Fidelity said:


> like?



more with shipping etc



> Q: Do I need to send all the accessories with the product to you for the RMA?
> A: Yes, A Customer will need to send the product along with all the accessories, manuals to us in the original packaging for the RMA process, If customer will not send all the accessories along with the product so the HiFiNage will return the product back to the customer. Customers are advised to use a tracking courier service for returning goods for RMA.
> 
> Q: Do I need to pay the shipping charges for the product I send for the RMA?
> A: Yes, A customer will need to pay the shipping charges for the product they send for the RMA. HiFiNage will not pay for the return shipping for the RMA products.



honestly y manuals etc need to be stored..i understand it might help during replacement but honestly haven't observed this with others.So if i miss some papers  like manuals etc, will they not RMA my product?


----------

